# Varnish vs Lacquer ???



## DFRESH (Oct 22, 2010)

I am leaning towards Rock Hard Table Top varnish for my mahogany dining room table. This is my most ambitious project to date. I would appreiate your opinions on my choice of varnish over lacquer? What would you use? Will the varnish yellow over time? How does that affect the reddish/brown mahogany look? Is it noticeable in the mahogany? Is lacquer a better choice for mahogany? I am looking for a high gloss finish, want to get it right the first time. Thank you for your opinions. I am learning alot about the finishing process on this forum, but it tends to raise more questions.
Doug


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

You do NOT want to use lacquer if you can't spray. If you are going to be doing tables regularly I would suggest you invest in a compressor and a good gravity feed cup. There are several posts on this site on how to go about that and several people who have experience setting up a spray system. (Lacquer yellows also BTW) If you set up a spray system there are other options available to you but if not I would go with Rock Hard Tabletop Varnish. It is made just for doing tables, dries very fast and buffs out nicely.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i would apply 5 to 10 coats of danish oil ( whitch is considered a varnish wipe on ) then buff, as you have stated b4 you dont have spray ability, it will be hard to get a quality finish by hand on a large surface. imo the varnish is more durable.


----------



## AnselmFraser (Oct 7, 2010)

If you are a beginner then employ a professional to spray it for you but you help/watch him spray it.If you spray the lacquer on your own you will ruin your project.


----------



## Collett (Nov 4, 2010)

Lacquer and varnish will both yellow with age. Water based varnish will not, but it has it's own problems. I would not spray anything, especially lacquer if you are are not experienced with it. Aside from being unhealthy, difficult and risky, as others have noted, it could ruin your hard work.
If I were doing this project I would use a high gloss varnish after I sanded the top with 320 grit sand paper. Then tac cloth the top 2 - 3 times to make sure it is clean, clean, clean. Apply 3 coats of varnish, with light 800 grit wet sanding between coats, then before the final coat again wet sand the entire top, evenly, with 1000 grit wet sand then apply the final coat. Worst case ... you have to do final top coat again but it will not ruin your project.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

all film coat finishes will discolor, including water base, in there own way.

im with rick if you cant spray use an oil. danish or tung there basicly a varnish wipe. or make your own. uneven and or brush marks on a large surface like a table will ruin your day.

im not into high glass finishes, imo it hides the woods natural splender. you can get an oil/varnish wipe to shine by buffing with a finishing compound. i use 3m micro finishing compound.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

AnselmFraser said:


> If you are a beginner then employ a professional to spray it for you but you help/watch him spray it.If you spray the lacquer on your own you will ruin your project.


I cannot agree with "If you spray the lacquer on your own you will ruin your project."

The first time I ever finished a project I used lacquer. I did not ruin it!

I feel that lacquer is one of the most, if not the most, forgiving of all finished to apply. If you make a mistake clear it off and try again. Yes, I have had runs over the years and I used lacquer thinner on a rag and cleaned them up.

Hiring a professional to spray it would probably cost nearly as much as purchasing a compressor. AND he would not have gained any experience.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Collett said:


> Lacquer and varnish will both yellow with age. Water based varnish will not, but it has it's own problems. I would not spray anything, especially lacquer if you are are not experienced with it. Aside from being unhealthy, difficult and risky, as others have noted, it could ruin your hard work.
> If I were doing this project I would use a high gloss varnish after I sanded the top with 320 grit sand paper. Then tac cloth the top 2 - 3 times to make sure it is clean, clean, clean. Apply 3 coats of varnish, with light 800 grit wet sanding between coats, then before the final coat again wet sand the entire top, evenly, with 1000 grit wet sand then apply the final coat. Worst case ... you have to do final top coat again but it will not ruin your project.


If you do not ever spray the first time, how are you ever going to learn?

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> I cannot agree with "If you spray the lacquer on your own you will ruin your project."
> 
> The first time I ever finished a project I used lacquer. I did not ruin it!
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right. Experts were once beginners.









 











.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> If you do not ever spray the first time, how are you ever going to learn?
> 
> George



That's always been my philosophy.:thumbsup:


----------

